# Looking for Guides in Rome!



## vayable (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi! We are looking for reliable and enthusiastic individuals to lead tours in Rome. 

It's a great way to meet new people and make some money along the way. We believe in authentic tours provided through locals and not big bus tours where you get lost in the crowd. We need personable guides that have knowledge and a love for Rome and would love to show it off!


----------

